# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Napa

## phil62

We drove up from Carmel this afternoon. The temp went from 63F to 93F in the first hour. Just an amazing climate shift in a very short period. 

Here are some photo's of the trip and Villagio, our new digs.

----------


## Eve

Beautiful!  Thank you! Lots of interesting comparisons between the Arawak and the sculpture at the top.

----------


## GramChop

Wow...looks almost like IdF.  Almost.    :Big Grin:  

Seriously, the Villagio looks pretty amazing.  It's gonna be a fun few days for the Bettans!!

----------


## JEK

Beautiful! Hope you have time for a nice French lunch at Bouchon!

http://www.bouchonbistro.com/

----------


## phil62

We visited 2 boutique wineries today. The first is Sodaro in Napa.

 

Next we visited Chanticleer in Yountville. We purchased some wine at both, and had a very enjoyable time.

 

Now it's really nap time!!!

Phil

----------


## bto

You two enjoy your trip.  We stayed at the Villagio's sister property, the Vintage Inn.  Loved the location and the property very much...especially the afternoon Tea served in the lobby...You should check it out after a long morning of visiting wineries....we found it just enough to hold you over till dinner  :laugh:  Have fun!

----------


## phil62

We did just that this afternoon, after coming back from the wineries, and we really like this place. They put out a breakfast buffet that is over the top good, and they even upgraded our room when we arrived.

Phil

----------


## katva

How perfect!  Looks like you are having such a special trip!

----------


## Rosemary

Enjoy! Thank you for bringing us along.

----------


## soyabeans

looks like you are having a great time.....and just think in less than 30 days you can rest in SBH

----------


## phil62

Here is an idea of what your wine looked like before it made it into the bottle. This is the Cabernet Vineyard at St Helena Winery.

 

 

Phil

----------


## Eve

So pretty.  I love that place.

----------


## tim

Okay, here's the question.  Which is better, Californian or French wines?

----------


## phil62

Funny you should ask. A few years ago I would have said California, but I have become so enamored of the Bordeaux that we can buy so reasonably on St Barth that I would have to say my tastes have changed and I'm now a lover of French wines.

Phil

----------


## phil62

Today we drove up to Healdsburg and visited Ferrari Carano, one of our favorite destination wineries. It is one of the most scenic places you can visit in the area. Here is a sample. To see more,  click here.

----------


## phil62

Our next stop was Francis Ford Coppola's latest wine country extravaganza in Geyserville. It is a tasting room with several restaurants and bars, plus a gorgeous pool surrounded by lounges and chairs that can be rented by the day, and includes full use of the pool. It's a must see if you're in the area.

 

 

Of course, lot's of Coppola memorabilia on display.  

 



Here are some of the outdoor areas. Lot's of families enjoying the wonderful weather and equally wonderful surroundings.

 

 

Phil

----------


## amyb

The gardens and plantings and statuary at F C are  not to be believed...it is another world. The Alexander Valley is worth the car trip...very different vibes.

----------


## KevinS

I'm very fond of Ferrari Carano's whites, but I didn't know that the last time that I was in Napa.  Next time...

----------


## amyb

Looking forward to the wine arriving next week. It is going to go down very we'll poolside. 

There is a new UPS service. The wine goes East  by train in a cool refrigerated  car so spoilage does not occur. It leaves on a Monday and gets to NY in  a few days for a small sur charge per case.

----------


## nbs

Thanks for posting the photos and information.  I have a French friend who will be visiting us here, and we are going to Napa Valley and San Francisco for a week in August.  Even though I love French wines and have been to some vineyards in Bordeaux, France, I am interested in seeing our vineyards in California and to compare the two.

----------


## phil62

So Amy found this Mustang Convertible in our hotel's parking lot, and immediately wanted to switch with our Grey one. I had to explain that Thrifty would take a dim view of us showing up with the wrong car.

----------


## GramChop

It's the same color as your St Barth Terios, if I recall correctly!  Electric and neon all at the same time!!!!

----------


## phil62

That's what I tried to explain to Amy, but she was sure it was a dead on match for her blouse. BTW, I'm posting at 41000 feet somewhere over the mid-west.

Phil

----------


## MIke R

Coppola Claret is one of Wendi's favorite reds..looks like fun....someday...was there a few times but not with Wendi

----------


## NHDiane

I LOVE this color/car!!  I would have been all over it too..good eye, Amy!

----------


## GramChop

> That's what I tried to explain to Amy, but she was sure it was a dead on match for her blouse. BTW, I'm posting at 41000 feet somewhere over the mid-west.
> 
> Phil



Looks like you're headed home with just enough time to detox prior to your next St Barth jaunt.  It's good to be a Bettan!

----------


## Eve

And Missy is an honorary Bettan

----------


## GramChop

I have certainly thrown around the Bettan name on St Barth to get a great table or an air kiss from Randy and Maya, that's for sure!    :Wink:

----------


## nbs

Did you eat at any of Thomas Keller's restaurants?  And if so, which one did you like best?  I hear Ad Hoc is good.

----------


## phil62

We had a reservation at Ad Hoc but left after 30 minutes of being mostly ignored. Walked down the street to Bistro Jeanty and had a wonderful meal. This was our second bad experience with a Keller restaurant, so I don't think we will be trying any of the others.

Phil

----------


## sradek

Phil, Amy - Sounds like the birthday trip is going well.  Am enjoying your pics, and sounds like the tastings are going well so far.

----------


## amyb

Susanne, we are still mellow from the trip. We are home and looking foreward to the wine shipments now being shipped reaching us

----------


## phil62

We got home Saturday, and the trip was great. Our wine is beginning to arrive, so we will have constant reminders of the trip. I highly recommend the places we stayed and most of the restaurants we ate in.

Phil

----------


## sradek

Did you get to Palmaz? If so, how was the experience?

----------


## phil62

We only went to about 10 wineries, and that wasn't one of them. We have been to Napa many times, and concentrate now mainly on the boutique places. BTW, I have 4 boxes of wine already in my office, and the pile is growing as the shipments come in. We didn't go crazy but still managed to buy several cases.

Phil

----------


## Dorocke

How was Bottega??  Did you see whats-his-name, the owner/chef?

----------


## amyb

Michael Chiarelli or something like that?  No, we did not see him. Dinner at Bottega was our first night in wine country and a short walk from Villagio-everything was quite good. Love the California fresh ingredients.

----------


## NHDiane

ONLY 10 Phil??   :Embarrassment:   So much wine, so little time!!

----------


## phil62

We're mellowing.

Phil

----------


## sradek

Sounds like you both had a wonderful trip

----------

